# Thoughts and comments on the Galaxy Nexus.



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I dont know about yall but damn ICS 4.0 looked damn good to me.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I was blown away - it seems like such a huge overhaul - such a bigger jump than 2.2 to 2.3 was.


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Waiting on the TB port...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I honestly wasn't too impressed...


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this looks completely amazing..... now with the sdk, is that what is needed for a port? I forget from the days of when Gingy was introduced


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

mikeyo1990 said:


> I think this looks completely amazing..... now with the sdk, is that what is needed for a port? I forget from the days of when Gingy was introduced


I could be wrong but I think the SDK is not the same as source. And we need source.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Sdk is for people to develop apps with. Not roms.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty nice. Was kinda waiting for "danger will robinson"


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

The phone is already obsoleted by the SGS2, but ICS looks interesting.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"UNC said:


> The phone is already obsoleted by the SGS2, but ICS looks interesting.


... How so? Because they underclocked the processor on the nexus? It's a Far superior phone.


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't be tricked my lower megapixel count. The Google page says it has top notch low light quality with amazing results. And mps aren't everything, It's all about the optics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Forget a port I'm waiting on the damn phone. Thanks to big red borking my bill up for 3 months and it being auto pay outta my account they have me a free upgrade, with a discount on the phone of my choice. This is definitely my soon to be new phone.

Swyped from my Liquid Smooth Ice Cream themed Thunderbolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah this is a better phone than the SGSII but to each his own I guess. The resolution is better, the camera is faster/better (MP doesn't mean anything) NFC and ICS = goodbye SGSII sales hello Galaxy Nexus domination!


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what exactly is obsoleted about it....?
as we all know clock speed is relative, and it's not like we're not going to just root it and overclock anyway...
The camera is less megapix, but who cares, and the screen is higher resolution.

That said, this looks like my next phone (still love the thunderbolt though...).
ICS also looks amazing.


----------



## dadi4168 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm definitely liking this phone. I just bought into the X2 for the time being so....I'm stuck for now unless I can get my GF to upgrade and then trade with her....lol.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"midnight assassin said:


> Sdk is for people to develop apps with. Not roms.


We can pull the emulators system image and decompile it and port it to our phone.


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

alot of what they added was stuff Go Launcher EX (and probably ADW and other A+ 3rd party launchers) can do already.

but there were other parts I'm looking forward to, especially the new gmail and answer screen to send texts.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love my Tbolt, but it's going up for sale when the official launch date is announced.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I will be more than happy with ICS on my thunderbolt. Thing still runs smooth as butter and with CM9 I probably won't even know the difference. (Basically just lying to myself since I can't get the galaxy nexus =P).


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I will be more than happy with ICS on my thunderbolt. Thing still runs smooth as butter and with CM9 I probably won't even know the difference. (Basically just lying to myself since I can't get the galaxy nexus =P).


Basically telling myself the same thing as my upgrade isn't til 5/20. Just can't justify buying it at full retail


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

"RainyDay said:


> Basically telling myself the same thing as my upgrade isn't til 5/20. Just can't justify buying it at full retail


Oh hell i can justify full retail and lan on payin that, I am just gonna run ics on tbolt just for a bit till I can save sum $$$


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

spaniard85 said:


> i love my tbolt, but it's going up for sale when the official launch date is announced.


^^this^^


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe if we ask really nice vz, because of all the problems tbolt users have had, (fortunately not me), will give us ics for Christmas.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I will be more than happy with ICS on my thunderbolt. Thing still runs smooth as butter and with CM9 I probably won't even know the difference. (Basically just lying to myself since I can't get the galaxy nexus =P).


This. I want this phone but cannot justify full retail. I'll be happy as long as the Tbolt gets CM9


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"z28 justin said:


> This. I want this phone but cannot justify full retail. I'll be happy as long as the Tbolt gets CM9


Sounds like we will at least get ICS from OMFGB so I am not too worried about it. Just a waiting game really.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

haha,i see it now,everbody jump on the "latest and greatest" and four weeks later everbody complaining up a storm,never fails.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

There really weren't any surprises for me. I felt that Android needed to be improved in two areas:

1) The UI needed polishing.
2) Hardware acceleration.

The OS was already really powerful, now it's being fine-tuned.


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Soo as far as case dimensions go... Did they fit a 4.65" screen in the usual 4.3" phone cases or is this just a monster of a phone?

I find I definitely can't and won't go bigger than the thunderbolt dimensions as far as phones go.

Why the hella do they keep makin them bigger??! What's next? A 5" screen?

I'm excited for ice cream but I'm just not a fan of the size.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, there is one thing I noticed on the phone that may have been a mistake.

The bottom bezel, where the classic four Android buttons used to be, is still enlarged to hold those buttons. I wonder if Samsung learned that the buttons will exist inside of the OS window when it was too late; the hardware design was already complete. I'm sure we'll see a generation of phones with a much smaller lower bezel.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

ShogunWithAShotgun said:


> Soo as far as case dimensions go... Did they fit a 4.65" screen in the usual 4.3" phone cases or is this just a monster of a phone?


The Nexus is 135mm x ~68mm. For comparison, the Tbolt is 122mm x ~66mm.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"skinien said:


> Oh, there is one thing I noticed on the phone that may have been a mistake.
> 
> The bottom bezel, where the classic four Android buttons used to be, is still enlarged to hold those buttons. I wonder if Samsung learned that the buttons will exist inside of the OS window when it was too late; the hardware design was already complete. I'm sure we'll see a generation of phones with a much smaller lower bezel.


Considering the space under the screen corresponds with the bulge on the back I would guess there are some critical components housed there such as antennas or microphones. I could be wrong but that's my guess


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> The Nexus is 135mm x ~68mm. For comparison, the Tbolt is 122mm x ~66mm.


Thank you.

Yeah... 1/2 inch taller is quiet significant.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> ... How so? Because they underclocked the processor on the nexus? It's a Far superior phone.


It's not the same processor. The SGS2 has a Exynos with a Mali 400 GPU. The Galaxy Nexus has an OMAP 4460 with SGX440. The SGX540 is far weaker than the Mali 400 and isn't even in the same league as the SGX543 that is in the iPhone 4s.

The SGS2 processor/GPU benchmarks higher than the Galaxy Nexus, while the iPhone 4s doubles up the SGS2.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

"UNC said:


> It's not the same processor. The SGS2 has a Exynos with a Mali 400 GPU. The Galaxy Nexus has an OMAP 4460 with SGX440. The SGX540 is far weaker than the Mali 400 and isn't even in the same league as the SGX543 that is in the iPhone 4s.
> 
> The SGS2 processor/GPU benchmarks higher than the Galaxy Nexus, while the iPhone 4s doubles up the SGS2.


One thing to keep in mind regarding the CPU at least, is that the 4460 is natively clocked at 1.5. So there is certainly a lot of room to work with there.

That being said, as sexy as the Galaxy Nexus is, I think ill wait till there's an ICS phone on VZW with the next gen processors, 4470, S4, 4212, or Kal-el inside. Should hopefully be first quarter 2012.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Not here to fuss about which phone is better because it's always something better. I want timely updates so Nexus here I come!!!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm either giving my wife my TBolt and selling her iPhone 4 or selling my TBolt and buying the Nexus at retail as I don't want to renew right now and not eligable for upgrade.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

By the way, anyone wanna buy a Tbolt.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"Ibrick said:


> One thing to keep in mind regarding the CPU at least, is that the 4460 is natively clocked at 1.5. So there is certainly a lot of room to work with there.
> 
> That being said, as sexy as the Galaxy Nexus is, I think ill wait till there's an ICS phone on VZW with the next gen processors, 4470, S4, 4212, or Kal-el inside. Should hopefully be first quarter 2012.
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


Just throw the whole legion in there


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

What do you guys think the battery life would be like? With 720p screen, dual core, 4 lte and super amoled + display? I'm thinking of getting it but battery life?


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> We can pull the emulators system image and decompile it and port it to our phone.


Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> What do you guys think the battery life would be like? With 720p screen, dual core, 4 lte and super amoled + display? I'm thinking of getting it but battery life?


Honestly, we won't know until it sees some practical use.

But, just gonna jump the gun here and say without severe tweaks similar to a overclocked bolt on 4g watching netflix. on full brightness.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rumor is the extra thickness in the LTE GalNex may be from a larger capacity battery, not just the LTE radio. 1900mAh perhaps. Just rumors, of course.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> Rumor is the extra thickness in the LTE GalNex may be from a larger capacity battery, not just the LTE radio. 1900mAh perhaps. Just rumors, of course.


Yeah I heard that to. I hope so lol.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

It would be cool if they made a white version but don't think they will.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> It would be cool if they made a white version but don't think they will.


That would be sick. Personally I would have loved an aluminum unibody or brushed stainless would have been sexy as all heck.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> That would be sick. Personally I would have loved an aluminum unibody or brushed stainless would have been sexy as all heck.


Or that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

To many rumors about this device still. I just want a date and price from Verizon.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

5.4" x 2.7" x .35" = new nexus prime phone
4.80" x 2.60" x 0.52" = thunderbolt

height x width x depth

probably need a "man purse" to carry it around


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> 5.4" x 2.7" x .35" = new nexus prime phone
> 4.80" x 2.60" x 0.52" = thunderbolt
> 
> height x width x depth
> ...


Only if ya wearing skinny jeans

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Only if ya wearing skinny jeans
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


It would go well with the jeans


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"UNC said:


> It's not the same processor. The SGS2 has a Exynos with a Mali 400 GPU. The Galaxy Nexus has an OMAP 4460 with SGX440. The SGX540 is far weaker than the Mali 400 and isn't even in the same league as the SGX543 that is in the iPhone 4s.
> 
> The SGS2 processor/GPU benchmarks higher than the Galaxy Nexus, while the iPhone 4s doubles up the SGS2.


So true, and so sad =(


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Not impressed that it has a pentile matrix screen either.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wondering....

How easy is it going to be with flashing ROMs with the nexus that has no SD card.... Sounds like a pain.

I guess you can partion the hard drive.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Was literally just about to ask the same thing.


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

The SD card although not being able to remove is still separate in the system. So take the galaxy tab 10.1 for example same situation, the recovery has to be written to point to the internal SD and not erase it part of the device. Its very possible and not really any different in terms of flashing. Except you can't take it out obviously. I'm not a dev but my gtab works just fine with no external SD card.


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah... After reading into it I understand... Sounds risky to have it all on the same drive though. Having it separated just seems... Safe. I'm one of the few but I don't like the way the nexus line is pushing... Bigger, no SD cards, and no buttons... You are just plain ****ed when things go wrong it seems.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

ShogunWithAShotgun said:


> Yeah... After reading into it I understand... Sounds risky to have it all on the same drive though. Having it separated just seems... Safe. I'm one of the few but I don't like the way the nexus line is pushing... Bigger, no SD cards, and no buttons... You are just plain ****ed when things go wrong it seems.


Will be better for official updates though... I personally would not buy it though, the Vigor looks to be atleast as good..


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

UNC said:


> Will be better for official updates though... I personally would not buy it though, the Vigor looks to be atleast as good..


The only reason I'm interested in this over the vigor is the processor is way better. But at the same time, if the vigor has a better graphics chip and a standard 3bar screen then I'll be seriously looking at it.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

tbot said:


> The only reason I'm interested in this over the vigor is the processor is way better. But at the same time, if the vigor has a better graphics chip and a standard 3bar screen then I'll be seriously looking at it.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


What makes you think the processor is better in the Nexus? I guess I need to look at specs again...


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

There is one reason and one reason alone I would go nexus over any other device at this point, it was built with ics in mind. Our tbolts don't even have official gb yet, what are the chances vigor (or rezound or whatever they are callig it these days) gets ics within the next 6 months? My guess is very very slim. Being that nexus phones always lead the way in terms of updates and the kernel source is always released on time, my next phone will be a nexus. Period. I gave sense a run, and while I do enjoy it in actual use, vanilla ics is where I need to be.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

UNC said:


> What makes you think the processor is better in the Nexus? I guess I need to look at specs again...


TI OMAP vs snapdragon.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> There is one reason and one reason alone I would go nexus over any other device at this point, it was built with ics in mind. Our tbolts don't even have official gb yet, what are the chances vigor (or rezound or whatever they are callig it these days) gets ics within the next 6 months? My guess is very very slim. Being that nexus phones always lead the way in terms of updates and the kernel source is always released on time, my next phone will be a nexus. Period. I gave sense a run, and while I do enjoy it in actual use, vanilla ics is where I need to be.


Exactly....I don't care that the nexus has a pentile screen or not uber ahead of the market with hardware... I care about the long-term.. I came from a Droid 1 and that thing was always updated and I knew that I could run everything out just fine with no data dropouts and stuff. I upgraded to the tbolt (bad move imo) and it hasn't been updated. Still running froyo??? Come-on that's crap.. the GB leaks help and cm7 is fantastic but its still got issues.. I have data dropout if I run aosp and on sense I can't get my voicemail and gtalk video is wonky. So much for a high end machine...

NEXUS is Google's baby.. only 100% supported phone.. think about it.. there is only one phone selling today that is fully supported and guaranteed to run every android version flawlessly until its outdated. Sure its got a old processor and less ram... Its only got a 4in screen and is a sammy....

But it has 2.3.7 and will have 4.0 before any other phone on the market has it an before 90% of the market is 2.3.5 or above.

I made a great decision when I bought my aosp Droid 1, I made a horrible decision when I bought my Tbolt... no matter how great a phone is, its software that needs to be equal


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

CM9 for TB???? Did I miss Sumthin???


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> Not impressed that it has a pentile matrix screen either.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


They couldn't cram that many sub pixels into the screen, or else, they would have....

But either way, WHO cares????!!!! Doesn't anyone realize that it's of nearly identical pixel density to the iPhone 4's screen, which if you ever stooped to think, there's a REASON they don't update their screen size???? They dont have the tech to cram that many sub pixels into a screen this large. Sammy came mighty close to the sub pixel density of the ip4 while making a MASSIVE screen. Get over it, your eyes aren't that good enough anyway.

Give the guys some credit. They make a screen in this size with this many pixels that NO ONE in the industry can/has,and you complain.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I made a great decision when I bought my aosp Droid 1, I made a horrible decision when I bought my Tbolt... no matter how great a phone is, its software that needs to be equal


This. If I was an average, non rooted user, I'd be frustrated. No sense 3.0, no Gingerbread, no updates to the radio (which are still crap on mr2) text messages going to the wrong person, etc etc. The stock builds are crap, they always have been.

It's HTCs fault for rushing an LTE product out the door (they had no working knowledge of LTE, they were/are learning on the fly) and it's Verizons fault for encouraging it. At the end of the day, we all bought it, and at the end of the day, they're in the business of selling phones. It's the worst phone buy I made, and I've owned nearly 30 phones in my life, and I sell phones for a living. I don't recommend the phone, plain and simple.

My point is is this: the community has MADE this a great phone. Without it, it's one of the buggiest phones in Verizons lineup. The awesome devs on here have tweaked and tweaked the phone to get it to where it SHOULD have been since launch, or at least by now, 7 MONTHS later....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

04civicon20s said:


> CM9 for TB???? Did I miss Sumthin???


CM8 is apparently being reserved for if/when Google decides to release the Honeycomb OS.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They couldn't cram that many sub pixels into the screen, or else, they would have....
> 
> But either way, WHO cares????!!!! Doesn't anyone realize that it's of nearly identical pixel density to the iPhone 4's screen, which if you ever stooped to think, there's a REASON they don't update their screen size???? They dont have the tech to cram that many sub pixels into a screen this large. Sammy came mighty close to the sub pixel density of the ip4 while making a MASSIVE screen. Get over it, your eyes aren't that good enough anyway.
> 
> Give the guys some credit. They make a screen in this size with this many pixels that NO ONE in the industry can/has,and you complain.


I agree with pixel density, but there's other flaws with color reproduction using pentile matrix due to the sub pixels. And regardless, yes my eyes are that good to see a difference, especially the colors.

Everyone here seems to be fan boyish over all this which is funny, I'm merely pointing out facts and making my own personal conclusions and decisions based on the facts we have at hand, so get over the fact there's someone that doesn't have the same opinion as you. We all use our phones for different reasons and have different backgrounds that will sway a decision one way or other and just because I differ on my initial assessment of this doesn't give u the right to be a dick about it, accept there's differences and move on! Its what makes the world go 'round

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> I agree with pixel density, but there's other flaws with color reproduction using pentile matrix due to the sub pixels. And regardless, yes my eyes are that good to see a difference, especially the colors.
> 
> Everyone here seems to be fan boyish over all this which is funny, I'm merely pointing out facts and making my own personal conclusions and decisions based on the facts we have at hand, so get over the fact there's someone that doesn't have the same opinion as you. We all use our phones for different reasons and have different backgrounds that will sway a decision one way or other and just because I differ on my initial assessment of this doesn't give u the right to be a dick about it, accept there's differences and move on! Its what makes the world go 'round
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


B.S. You couldn't tell the difference between an SGS II screen and the Nexus screen unless someone told you which was which. The color reproduction, yea, it's noticeable. But again, you wouldn't know the difference unless you're looking at something to compare it to. My point was that it's relative. Like most things in life....

I'm the last person to be a fanboy....the Computer Engineering major in me and what I do for a living keeps that at bay, don't know where you get that from me asking people to give Samsung some credit where credit is due. My bad, forgot that you can make Samsung AMOLED Plus HD screens too....oh wait....

You're right. I'm a TOTAL douche....what was I thinking???? FML....


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

djxstream said:


> alot of what they added was stuff Go Launcher EX (and probably ADW and other A+ 3rd party launchers) can do already.
> 
> but there were other parts I'm looking forward to, especially the new gmail and answer screen to send texts.


and some stuff that cyanogenmod could do. i believe cm7 had the swipe to remove notifications first. i love that feature


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

\"psycho_maniac\" said:


> and some stuff that cyanogenmod could do. i believe cm7 had the swipe to remove notifications first. i love that feature


That is the best thing about android. You know they used cm roms and custom launchers and asked themselves what can we integrate from these... bam... new ics features built in. I cannot wait to see what cm comes up with next


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> That is the best thing about android. You know they used cm roms and custom launchers and asked themselves what can we integrate from these... bam... new ics features built in. I cannot wait to see what cm comes up with next


You honestly think the software engineers that BUILD Android would use CM or even custom launchers???? Wow.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You honestly think the software engineers that BUILD Android would use CM or even custom launchers???? Wow.


Mos. Def.
http://androidandme.com/2011/08/news/cyanogenmod-founder-joins-samsung-mobile-plans-to-make-android-more-awesome/

Why else would they hire them? The difference is no manufacturer will overclock above spec and give it a warranty. Likewise, they also gotta stand out from other android offerings, yet provide a stable experience for the end user (they don't always succeed in that last bit).


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You honestly think the software engineers that BUILD Android would use CM or even custom launchers???? Wow.


Hell yes... think. CyanogenMod supports almost 70 devices and runs the latest version of android on devices that didn't have a chance otherwise. People who run the Nexus S rim cm7... they are doing things right.

I 100% believe that swipe to remove was a concept provided to them from cm7, and it wouldnt surprise me to find some cm code in the notification bar. Resizing Widgets??? It just so happened to show up not long after LPP and ADW supported it.

CyanogenMod is by far the most successful rom avalible for phones today, Google would be apple if they didn't embrace that and learn from them


----------



## gujupmp88 (Jul 25, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Hell yes... think. CyanogenMod supports almost 70 devices and runs the latest version of android on devices that didn't have a chance otherwise. People who run the Nexus S rim cm7... they are doing things right.
> 
> I 100% believe that swipe to remove was a concept provided to them from cm7, and it wouldnt surprise me to find some cm code in the notification bar. Resizing Widgets??? It just so happened to show up not long after LPP and ADW supported it.
> 
> CyanogenMod is by far the most successful rom avalible for phones today, Google would be apple if they didn't embrace that and learn from them


i'm pretty sure that Moto Blur was the first launcher to have resizable widgets back when the original Droid X came out. But yeah, ICS seems to take the best of plenty of other devices and puts it into one OS. WP7, WebOS, Honeycomb, Gingerbread, iOS can be all seen in ICS.


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

A thought and 2 comments: I think that I couldn't be more thrilled that Verzion is receiving a nexus device. Its going to rock. Hard.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

rufflez2010 said:


> Mos. Def.
> http://androidandme.com/2011/08/news/cyanogenmod-founder-joins-samsung-mobile-plans-to-make-android-more-awesome/
> 
> Why else would they hire them? The difference is no manufacturer will overclock above spec and give it a warranty. Likewise, they also gotta stand out from other android offerings, yet provide a stable experience for the end user (they don't always succeed in that last bit).


I didn't know this. Congrats to him.

That being said, being hired by Samsung is quite a bit different than being hired by Google. Google builds Android, the OS. Samsung builds hardware that integrate/run Android (and other OS'). He doesnt have a direct influence on the source code that lands in the repository is what im driving at. He got hired as a software engineer yes, which means he is most likely working on Touchwiz/variants area of Android, as that is how Samsung interacts with Android.

And he didn't get hired because the Sammy team are fans of CM, he got hired because he's obviously very knowledgable with Android OS' two main languages (Java and C) and with a proven track record of modifying the SOURCE CODE could actually lend a hand and make the Android experience better for all Samsung users.

I highly doubt Matias Duarte or Dan Morril hang out on XDA (does anyone of consequence anymore) and wait for the CM nighties....

P.S. Sorry, POS iPad....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Hell yes... think. CyanogenMod supports almost 70 devices and runs the latest version of android on devices that didn't have a chance otherwise. People who run the Nexus S rim cm7... they are doing things right.
> 
> I 100% believe that swipe to remove was a concept provided to them from cm7, and it wouldnt surprise me to find some cm code in the notification bar. Resizing
> Widgets??? It just so happened to show up not long after LPP and ADW supported it.
> ...


Do I think they borrow things from user/focus group feedback and from things on the market???? Definitely. Do I think they run them over their own custom Android builds???? Highly doubtful. That's like Adrynalyne running Gingeritis or vice versa....(no disrespect to either of them)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

shawk85 said:


> A thought and 2 comments: I think that I couldn't be more thrilled that Verzion is receiving a nexus device. Its going to rock. Hard.


Yessir!!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I know it may just be wishful thinking, but does anyone think that Verizon will give early upgrades to the Galaxy Nexus or Rezound due to the lack of promised official gingerbread among other issues?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I know it may just be wishful thinking, but does anyone think that Verizon will give early upgrades to the Galaxy Nexus or Rezound due to the lack of promised official gingerbread among other issues?


It prob would have if you hit them up at the peak of thunderbolt issues like I did. I had data drops for up to 3 days, random resets and power downs. One BBB letter later and I could either Exchange my bolt for another device or get 2 year upgrade. Of course rooting fixed all issues I had and just banked the upgrade. I stuck with upgrade since didn't want any other device at the time.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I didn't know this. Congrats to him.
> 
> That being said, being hired by Samsung is quite a bit different than being hired by Google. Google builds Android, the OS. Samsung builds hardware that integrate/run Android (and other OS'). He doesnt have a direct influence on the source code that lands in the repository is what im driving at. He got hired as a software engineer yes, which means he is most likely working on Touchwiz/variants area of Android, as that is how Samsung interacts with Android.
> 
> ...


There are companies that PAY consumers to get together and talk about products. They have an open forum in which they discuss what they like/dislike about the product and how changes can be made to make them better. Now, if a company would be willing to PAY for people's opinions, what makes you think companies don't snoop forums to get said opinions for FREE? I doubt they're waiting for the next nightlies, haha, but I'm certain employees from Android, HTC, Samsung, Motorola, etc. are on these forums getting free (and brutally honest) product feedback.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Veridor said:


> I know it may just be wishful thinking, but does anyone think that Verizon will give early upgrades to the Galaxy Nexus or Rezound due to the lack of promised official gingerbread among other issues?


That boils down to how nice/empathetic the Customer Service Rep is, and what kind of mood their supervisor is in. Aside from that, it goes on a case by case basis. If you've never called in to complain or never got a replacement for the device, your argument is gonna look pretty weak. Plus, they won't give early upgrades to just anyone because of unrealized updates for OS. They can, in the end, pass that buck off to someone else (Google, OEM, etc) and justify it as why you don't need an early upgrade.

Again, it's gonna boil down to the rep you speak to. Luck of the draw most of the time.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I didn't know this. Congrats to him.
> 
> That being said, being hired by Samsung is quite a bit different than being hired by Google. Google builds Android, the OS. Samsung builds hardware that integrate/run Android (and other OS'). He doesnt have a direct influence on the source code that lands in the repository is what im driving at. He got hired as a software engineer yes, which means he is most likely working on Touchwiz/variants area of Android, as that is how Samsung interacts with Android.
> 
> ...


It was just an example of an OEM hiring an aftermarket dev. I'm sure people at Google try aftermatket things out. While the swipe is a lot like cm7, I think it was probably brought over from WEBOS. It resembles cm7 much more though.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

My thoughts?? Probably a lot more hype than it deserves...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

HTC released a list of devices to upgrade and the thunderbolt wasn't there....


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> HTC released a list of devices to upgrade and the thunderbolt wasn't there....


Just out of curiosity, I haven't seen the list, but were there any single core HTC phones on the list?

Just a hunch, but with ICS, it wouldn't surprise me that only the dual core phones will be seeing an upgrade.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> HTC released a list of devices to upgrade and the thunderbolt wasn't there....


They can't even manage Gingerbread.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> They can't even manage Gingerbread.


Gingerbread is fixed will be released OTA very soon. Yes it took about 6 months but it came and since I rooted my phone it was all fixed by our great developers. I know the rooted users are a very small percent but you have to find ways to make it work for you.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Gingerbread is fixed will be released OTA very soon. Yes it took about 6 months but it came and since I rooted my phone it was all fixed by our great developers. I know the rooted users are a very small percent but you have to find ways to make it work for you.


It took almost a year. Gingerbread was announced a year ago. And it's still not officially out on the Bolt. 
I feel really, really, bad for the people on a two year contract for this phone. But it's criminal that HTC won't support its hardware for its lifecycle.


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

tekhna said:


> It took almost a year. Gingerbread was announced a year ago. And it's still not officially out on the Bolt.
> I feel really, really, bad for the people on a two year contract for this phone. But it's criminal that HTC won't support its hardware for its lifecycle.


+1


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

tekhna said:


> It took almost a year. Gingerbread was announced a year ago. And it's still not officially out on the Bolt.
> I feel really, really, bad for the people on a two year contract for this phone. But it's criminal that HTC won't support its hardware for its lifecycle.


I was saying 6 months since TB only has been out for 6 to 7 months. And they promised it after launch not at launch. But like I said rooted users happy (some) nonrooted hit and miss


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> I was saying 6 months since TB only has been out for 6 to 7 months. And they promised it after launch not at launch. But like I said rooted users happy (some) nonrooted hit and miss


Ok, fine.

But really, this is absurd. They're promising ICS for the Desire Z, which has lower specs and was released long before the Thunderbolt (in fact, before Gingerbread was released). I think the long and the short is HTC is either unwilling, unable, or doesn't give a shit enough to release Gingerbread, and subsequently ICS on this phone. I bought the Thunderbolt because of HTC's track record in regards to build quality and updates, and frankly on both points this phone's a dud.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

tbot said:


> TI OMAP vs snapdragon.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


You can't say that makes it a better processor. It could be the newest Snapdragon...

Either way, the Snapdragon + Adreno 220 should outperform the TI + SGX540.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are my thoughts on the Galaxy Nexus...

OMG OMG OMG I WANT THAT PHONE FREAKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Ok, fine.
> 
> But really, this is absurd. They're promising ICS for the Desire Z, which has lower specs and was released long before the Thunderbolt (in fact, before Gingerbread was released). I think the long and the short is HTC is either unwilling, unable, or doesn't give a shit enough to release Gingerbread, and subsequently ICS on this phone. I bought the Thunderbolt because of HTC's track record in regards to build quality and updates, and frankly on both points this phone's a dud.


Right from HTC TB will get ICS but "late" so keep phone as a kick ass backup to your new one or chill out or ride out your 2 year contract and you will have it somewhat near the end 
Update (2) : The phones exclusively on carriers such as HTC Amaze 4G,Thunderbolt,etc. will receive the update late.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105502178297258827378/posts/PxQ6cVjVdUd


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Got my Tbolt on the day it was released. Paying full price for the G-Nex the day its released. OG Droid to Droid Incredible to HTC Thunderbolt to the Galaxy Nexus. And I ain't lookin back.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

In all honesty HTC has nice phones IMO but we have to remember this was the first 4glte phone, and a rushed one at that. All in all I'm happy with my tbolt(thanks to the devs) and in no hurry to upgrade to the latest and greatest. When my upgrade comes up I'll just get the greatest thing when my upgrade dose come around.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

pandacrx said:


> In all honesty HTC has nice phones IMO but we have to remember this was the first 4glte phone, and a rushed one at that. All in all I'm happy with my tbolt(thanks to the devs) and in no hurry to upgrade to the latest and greatest. When my upgrade comes up I'll just get the greatest thing when my upgrade dose come around.


+1, you people are crazy saying this phone is bad. You're probably the ones complaining to the devs about every damn thing. Either sell your phone or stop bitching. No one cares


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> +1, you people are crazy saying this phone is bad. You're probably the ones complaining to the devs about every damn thing. Either sell your phone or stop bitching. No one cares


+1 (or would that be plus two?)

Sent from my AOSP&#39;d HTC Mecha HD


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

the galaxy nexus looks sweet but like other postings, the TB was the first LTE phone. Call it Karma, but this phone (TB) was doomed from the get go. Don't get me wrong I love my TB but the difficulty of updates, certain roms (miui) is having a tough time being loaded. I mean come on, Gingerbread wasn't even put on this phone when it came out. Gingerbread have been out for a year so I don't know why the TB wasn't release with this in it. I know its probably the LTE, but come on ICS is coming out and the TB is going to get shafted again?
I would love to get the new Prime but Like "Pandacrx" says I'll wait for my upgrade is up. By that time who knows probably have "Jelly Bean" (if thats the next OS name) or"Oreo", "monkeybread", "nutmeg" (I'm just making some names up) But thats how long it takes for the TB to get any updates.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Gingerbread is fixed will be released OTA very soon. Yes it took about 6 months but it came and since I rooted my phone it was all fixed by our great developers. I know the rooted users are a very small percent but you have to find ways to make it work for you.


Oh trust me, I've had gingerbread for quite a long time. II ran the first leaks and I've been on CM7 since the beginning. But that says something about HTC. I've been running CM7 with no bugs and they have to use a reverse engineered RIL. It's better than what HTC puts out and they should know what it takes to get their phones running they way they should.
It's not just CM either. I've used BAMF ROMs a good bit too and they're pretty solid. They're based off HTC builds but they do a pretty good job at squashing bugs.
The developers in this community are truly amazing.


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Wondering, will the update to ICS affect shutter speeds on phones or is the quick shutter speed demonstrated on the Nexus purely a dynamic of the mechanical aspect of the phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

775bt said:


> Wondering, will the update to ICS affect shutter speeds on phones or is the quick shutter speed demonstrated on the Nexus purely a dynamic of the mechanical aspect of the phone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


My guess is it has to do with both hardware and software. You have to think they went with a 5mp camera for a reason, I'd assume the cmos chip has something to do with it.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I sure hope the search bar can be taken off somehow. Don't like it don't want it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

